# Anyone own one of the new Startimer Auto Chronographs?



## j111dja (Mar 9, 2006)

I was looking at an IWC Pilot Chronograph with the single date window but the new Alpina Startimer Chronograph looks far better value for money.

Does anyone own an Alpina AL-725B4S6 or AL-724N4S6 as I would love to see some better photo's than currently available online.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

They look very nice. Hope someone does have one and can post a pix as it interests me as well.


----------



## OmegaDP (Dec 17, 2013)

I really like the look of this Alpina. I own the previous model and love it.


----------



## pk22 (Jul 1, 2016)

Looking for something on this as well! I would love to hear feedback


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Someone is looking to trade this one. Not a bad watch but looks too much like an IWC.










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrandersen10 (Mar 25, 2018)

That's an absolute beautiful watch. Planning on picking up a used one but I'm concerned it will not fit me. I have a 6.5" wrist (52mm on top). What size is your wrist and is it comfortable? Do you think it'd work on a 6.5 wrist? Thanks!



Cybotron said:


> Someone is looking to trade this one. Not a bad watch but looks too much like an IWC.


----------



## rudesiggy (Aug 1, 2016)

mrandersen10 said:


> That's an absolute beautiful watch. Planning on picking up a used one but I'm concerned it will not fit me. I have a 6.5" wrist (52mm on top). What size is your wrist and is it comfortable? Do you think it'd work on a 6.5 wrist? Thanks!


I haven't tried the chronos, but I have tried the 44mm Alpina Startimers (3-hands). They're big, but flat, at least. I have 6.75" wrist and the flat 3-hand version is about as big as I'd ever wear. It's a statement for sure in the style of "big pilot," but I don't like it. Any thicker with a 7750-based chrono may look ridiculous on me!

I'd recommend looking at Hamilton Khaki 38-40mm chronos instead if you like that style of pilot or field chronos. You can find those hammies for under $600 on the grey market.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I think IWC look boring compared to Alpina. I really don’t get the comparison.


----------



## alex-w (Sep 4, 2015)

It's like when you look at Submariner, and it seems boring because of so many other companies copied the look. Since 1990' IWC is synonymous with that kind of watch, when I think Alpina Chrono I think swirly Tachymeter and Telemeter scale on the outside of minute track.


----------



## staffnsnake (Aug 28, 2018)

This is mine. I bought it a week and a bit ago when a jeweller was closing down for half retail price. I don't think it matters that it "looks like an IWC" because it is an old brand which was making pilot watches before 1939, even taking into account that the brand fell into administration for a year or so before being resurrected by FC. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j111dja (Mar 9, 2006)

Cybotron said:


> Someone is looking to trade this one. Not a bad watch but looks too much like an IWC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's right but at a fifth of the price and as well built.


----------



## alex-w (Sep 4, 2015)

And the golden shovel award goes to....


----------

